# Using off camera flash to shoot hockey



## Destin (Jan 2, 2011)

Alright, So I've shot basketball, volleyball, football, motocross, mountain biking, and running, but I've always wanted to try shooting hockey.

Well, I get my chance on tuesday. I'll be shooting a high school hockey game at the local ice rink. I'm assuming the lighting is going to pose similar problems to shooting basketball in dimly lit gyms, so is the solution to use off camera flash to bring up the lighting? When I shoot basketball I set them up near the corners of the court, pointed at 45 degree angles, towards center court to cross light one end of the gym. 

Is there any reasonI shouldn't try this same setup for hockey? Should I position the flashes differently? I know the ideal solution in strobes in the ceiling, but that just isn't an option at this point. 

I've only got 2 flash units as of now, so keep that in mind when answering.


----------



## Restomage (Jan 2, 2011)

I know at professional hockey games they will mount flashes on the ceiling pointing straight down and trigger them using pocket wizards. It works amazing because not only is the spread of light huge but the white ice rink acts as a bounce for your flash lighting up the players perfectly.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2011)

Restomage said:


> I know at professional hockey games they will mount flashes on the ceiling pointing straight down and trigger them using pocket wizards. It works amazing because not only is the spread of light huge but the white ice rink acts as a bounce for your flash lighting up the players perfectly.




Right, but like I said that isn't an option. This is (for now) a one time thing at a small local venue. I can't be climbing in the rafters and mounting strobes. 

I'm looking at 2 sb-600 speedlights, triggered by ebay triggers, and on light stands or clamped to something.


----------



## Restomage (Jan 2, 2011)

Destin said:


> Restomage said:
> 
> 
> > I know at professional hockey games they will mount flashes on the ceiling pointing straight down and trigger them using pocket wizards. It works amazing because not only is the spread of light huge but the white ice rink acts as a bounce for your flash lighting up the players perfectly.
> ...



Yeah that's difficult then, if the ceiling is white in there I'd say bounce it off that but if not you may just want to have them on your lightstands as high as possible pointing down towards the ice.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2011)

Restomage said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Restomage said:
> ...



I'm thinking either that, or feather them over the player heads, like I do in basketball. I'll just have to experiment and see what works.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 3, 2011)

Is anyone going with you ? maybe they could hold a monopod with flash attached and follow the action and one aim towards goal mouth ? never shot hockey don't get that much over here


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Is anyone going with you ? maybe they could hold a monopod with flash attached and follow the action and one aim towards goal mouth ? never shot hockey don't get that much over here



My friend is coming with me, so I could probably get him to do that. I'm not expecting any great images, It's just an experiment for now. I'll post back here and let you guys know how it goes. 

Also, I came up with the idea for a DIY foursquare a few weeks ago (Click here to see the article on it over at DIYphotography.net) so I may try using that too and see what happens.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 3, 2011)

The foursquare idea is one I'd like to try to fill a large parabolic umbrella, should give a lot of reach in a large hall, or fill a hall when used in a regular large umbrella. 

Since you only have two sb600's are you thinking of buying some manual flashes to mount on it? 

How about simply mounting your two flashes side by side on a simple straight bar?


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2011)

Patrice said:


> The foursquare idea is one I'd like to try to fill a large parabolic umbrella, should give a lot of reach in a large hall, or fill a hall when used in a regular large umbrella.
> 
> Since you only have two sb600's are you thinking of buying some manual flashes to mount on it?
> 
> How about simply mounting your two flashes side by side on a simple straight bar?



I've got 2 yongnuo yn-460 II's on the way from china right now, but they won't be here for another week or two. So yeah, I'm limited to 2 flashes for now. 

A four square into an umbrella might be a good idea, but generally umbrellas are meant to be used close to the subject. The light is the softest closest to the umbrella. The farther away from it you get, the harder the light gets. So it kind of defeats the purpose to have the umbrella far away from your subject, doesn't it? I'm not an expert by any means, just thinking out loud based on what I've learned. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope you are not thinking shooting from behind the glass cause most of your flash will be bounced back.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I hope you are not thinking shooting from behind the glass cause most of your flash will be bounced back.


 


thats what i was thinking. how high the glass will be around the rink. Maybe 6'+ above the finished floor? so you might need to go higher then that with a light to get a good flash?


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you are not thinking shooting from behind the glass cause most of your flash will be bounced back.
> ...



Right. I thought of that. I think my stands are tall enough (8 feet) to get over the glass but I'm not sure. It's going to be close. 

Anyone got any creative ideas on what to do if they aren't tell enough?

*I'm going to try shooting straight ambient light before I set up flashes. I really doubt it will work, but you never know.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 3, 2011)

Use a monopod and mount 1 flash OR create your own bracket to attach to monopod. You can just buy a rectangle plate with 3 holes. Middle hole goes to the monopod (buy a nut with same thread), the other 2 holes on each end hold your flashes (buy 2 screws with same thread.

OR
just get pole and use electrical tape to hold your flash(es).


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Use a monopod and mount 1 flash OR create your own bracket to attach to monopod. You can just buy a rectangle plate with 3 holes. Middle hole goes to the monopod (buy a nut with same thread), the other 2 holes on each end hold your flashes (buy 2 screws with same thread.
> 
> OR
> just get pole and use electrical tape to hold your flash(es).



Not a bad idea. I'm just not sure how much my friend/assistant is going to like holding it up for the whole game.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 3, 2011)

no, do it all your self.  Many wedding photog do this especially if you use a small lens.  You can easily shoot with one hand on the camera, one holding the flash.  If you use a bigger heavy lens, you can also use monopod on the camera.


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> no, do it all your self.  Many wedding photog do this especially if you use a small lens.  You can easily shoot with one hand on the camera, one holding the flash.  If you use a bigger heavy lens, you can also use monopod on the camera.



I see that ending in me dropping something expensive. Holding a fully extended monopod up over the glass, while holding my camera with a 70-200 2.8 on it, and trying to follow fast action. Yeah, I'm just not that coordinated lol. 


I'm thinking I could use a monopod as an extension on a light stand though, with enough electrical or gaffers tape and some zip ties. Problem is I only have one monopod. Hmm...


----------



## jake337 (Jan 3, 2011)

use a vice or some sort of grip to attach your flash to the top of the glass.  Most rinks have netting which you could ask the zamboni driver or a worker if you could hang a flash up high, they should have a ladder.


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2011)

jake337 said:


> use a vice or some sort of grip to attach your flash to the top of the glass.  Most rinks have netting which you could ask the zamboni driver or a worker if you could hang a flash up high, they should have a ladder.



I like the idea of mounting the flash to the top of the glass, but a puck could hit it there so I'd rather not if I don't have to. 

As far as hanging it in the netting, that's a little too much work for now. I'd do it, but I want the rink to get comfortable with me being there before I start asking favors like that.


----------



## Destin (Jan 4, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> no, do it all your self.  Many wedding photog do this especially if you use a small lens.  You can easily shoot with one hand on the camera, one holding the flash.  If you use a bigger heavy lens, you can also use monopod on the camera.



Haha I'm not quite that coordinated bro 

Not with the flash on a monopod extended high enough to get over the glass anyway. 

I'm going to shoot this in 4 hours lol. Guess I'm gonna find out...


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 4, 2011)

I would see if you can clamp the off camera flash to the referee's helmet. He's always up close and looking right at the action. It would be perfect.


----------



## Destin (Jan 4, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> I would see if you can clamp the off camera flash to the referee's helmet. He's always up close and looking right at the action. It would be perfect.



Haha you know a ref that actually watches the action and doesn't just pull calls out of his arse? I WANNA MEET HIM!!!


----------



## dirtfan21 (Jan 5, 2011)

I shoot alot of hockey and I never need a flash. Turn your ISO shot wide open and 200 to 250 shutter speed. Make sure you do a custom WB. Good luck


----------



## Destin (Jan 5, 2011)

dirtfan21 said:


> I shoot alot of hockey and I never need a flash. Turn your ISO shot wide open and 200 to 250 shutter speed. Make sure you do a custom WB. Good luck



Well I shot the game lastnight. Got off three flash burts before security told me flash isn't allowed during hockey games. Which is bull because it was behind the goalie and aimed high enough that he would have never noticed it. But it's their rules and I've gotta follow them. Hopefully I can figure out a solution. 

I don't feel that 1/250th of a second is fast enough to freeze motion in hockey. Maybe when they're just skating it is. But not when your shooting the goalie making a save, or a player hitting a slapshot. I cranked my iso to Hi 1 n my D80, equivalent to 3200, with an f2.8 lens and was pulling a shutter speed of ~1/800th to 1/1000th. And I still had motion blur in some shots. 

I got alright shots. But nothing that I feel is good enough to sell to parents (which was my goal). The players need fill light on their faces. I haven't imported the photos yet, but when I do I'll be sure to post examples. I need to go to a practice and prove to them that I can indeed use flash without distracting anyone, as long as its set up right.


----------

